# Frog Room Photo Shoot



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

I took some pictures in the frog room to compliment my classified ads. I thought I might post some of them here for your enjoyment: 

These terribilis are, bar none, the best frogs on the planet. Our breeders are like my good friends now. They are so personable. I just love them! 










The speed frog cannot be photographed: 









This galact just discovered the hole in the coco hut: 









In he goes: 









Gone:










I got a shot of this little cobalt tinc tree walking....









Bakuis doing the same thing...









BYH froglets! SO GORGEOUS. 









Group of leucs in their grow out tank. This is a ten gallon and it houses 10 frogs. I got five in one shot! Not too shabby.  









Babies which morphed out today 08/05/12









4 weeks or so out of the water: 










A couple of azureus in their grow out tank: 









Baby which morphed today and another that is 1 week ootw.









4 weeks ootw:










Galact froglets: 












Finally, some tads: 
azureus poliwog: 









Tiger Legged Monkey Frog tads: 









I hope you enjoyed! 

Dan


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is awesome I love seeing froglets and tads, your frogs are absolutely beautiful, gotta love those BYH's


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Dan, very nice frog's you have. Frogs are my new drug.  Use to be Saltwater. Have hardly looked at the SW tank since being introduced to Frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice pics!! Speed frog and Galact in a hole cracked me up


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Speed-frog and hole-frog had me lol'ing - a dangerous thing to do at work!

Fantastic pics, thank you for sharing! I'm always happy to see people breeding galacts. I've never had any, but they seem like great frogs and I've heard they can be hard to get going.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, I'm slow this morning...BYH?


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for showing the scale with the penny--such fun


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful shots Dan! The Galacts are probably one of my favorite frogs.
What's up with that green headed Azureus? Do you get that normally?


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Beautiful shots Dan! The Galacts are probably one of my favorite frogs.
> What's up with that green headed Azureus? Do you get that normally?


The green head on azureus usually occurs with newly morphed froglets. I do not know why it occurs but it usually turns blue after a few weeks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice collection, we need some full tank shots!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Julio said:


> Nice collection, we need some full tank shots!


What he said ^^


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> Ok, I'm slow this morning...BYH?


BYH = Brazilian Yellow Head, a beautiful tinc from Brazil.


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments! I'll try to respond to your questions below: 

Shinosuke- While they don't breed as freely as some other frogs, I've found the tads and froglets to be VERY easy to raise. They seem to grow nearly twice as fast as the leucs and azureus, and they seem to relish being in groups. They also take larger food items earlier in my experience. I'm in love with them to be honest.  

JaredJ: BYH = Brazilian Yellow Head (orange in my opinion)  

Elliot: As FinchFrogs said, Many of the freshly morphed azureus have this, though not all. I've found it goes away as they grow. Reminds me of some of the other tincs. 


Shots of the tanks.... 

Well, the grow out tanks are pretty stripped down and boring, so here are some of our displays: 

Vertical log, covered in moss and broms: 









Another brom same tank: 









Cell phone shot of full tank from a long time back. It has grown up much more now: 









Cell Phone shot of the neighboring tank from a long time ago. Much more filled out now: 









Thanks guys! 

Dan


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh... and the ten gallon vertical grow out tanks... 











Closer: 









Closest: 











Horizontal ten gallon grow out tanks:


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> The green head on azureus usually occurs with newly morphed froglets. I do not know why it occurs but it usually turns blue after a few weeks





SmallScaleDan said:


> As FinchFrogs said, Many of the freshly morphed azureus have this, though not all. I've found it goes away as they grow. Reminds me of some of the other tincs.


Interesting. I've never had an Azureus froglet morph with a green head. I've had a few morph with quite a bit of white though.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Gotta love terribilis! What is your plan for the vertical rack? Thumbnails?


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually, Derek.... That rack is sort of for sale. I keep suggesting turning it into a pumilio rack, but my partners aren't as nerdy about frogs as I am.  

You should buy it! I'll drive it out to your house and help you set it up.  Perfect for a pumilio nerd like yourself. 


Dan


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Are the Phyllomedusa tads tomopterna or hypochondrialis?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll show you a pum rack


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

hypochondrialis


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Are the tanks drilled? I see you have a misting system on there as well.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Really enjoyed your thread.
Gorgeous frogs and tanks.
I've got a pair of BYHs..just waiting for some action!

rosie


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. All of them are drilled and have spray nozzles. I have all the equipment to hook them up and get them running...other than the pump itself. I'm keeping it for my other systems.  

Dan


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

you are just another example of how this can been an amazing hobbie.. nice very nice


----------

